# My free tunes



## natmoon (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi to all i am an unsigned struggling toking musician and my electronic tunes wont be to everyones taste but they are all free,so if you like weird electronic music or just fancy something strange and different to listen to pay a visit to my homepage,is all totally free

Marijuana Man.
Start Player

Also there are many other unsigned electronic artists on my net radio stations that are included in my signature,also all free to listen to,hope you enjoy it

SoundClick MP3: nat moon - Original trance techno tribal and electronic madness.


----------



## pwnd618 (Sep 3, 2007)

thats some trippy shit. nice


----------



## natmoon (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks dude glad you liked it


----------

